# desktop bsd g++



## carrarin (Feb 11, 2009)

does desktop bsd have a g++ compiler


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes. it's called c++ just like on FreeBSD.


----------



## hydra (Feb 12, 2009)

Why do you ask the same question multiple times carrarin ?


----------

